# My 55g Discus Community Tank. Video



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Not the best video as it was my first, but not bad. oh and sorry about the music, but i did not like the background sound. Cheers


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I think the music fit perfectly hahah, beautiful tank inhabitats  

edit:are those Buenos Aires tetras?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Momobobo said:


> I think the music fit perfectly hahah, beautiful tank inhabitats
> 
> edit:are those Buenos Aires tetras?


Oh Thanks. and those are Red Eye Balloon Tetras. Cheers


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

That looks awesome!
-balloon tetras? cute. I think every species needs a balloon strain


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Jasonator said:


> That looks awesome!
> -balloon tetras? cute. I think every species needs a balloon strain


Thanks, it has taken just over a year to get it where it is now. but it was worth it, i am quite happy with end result. and the complements are the icing on the cake 
Cheers


----------

